# My favorite groomer?



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

I've been watching YouTube videos on grooming recently, and came across a groomer that I would be really interested in hearing what PF members - particularly the groomers - think about her. Didn't grab a link - she's got a ton of videos - but if you google "My Favorite Groomer", I think you'll find her easily.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm a member here, and not a pro groomer (ETA though would love to attend grooming school). My bona fides, such as they are, include having groomed equines for a living for a limited but happy period of time (and I daresay I'm among the tops at stall cleaning), and I enjoy keeping my Tpoo in a modified Scandi most of the time, following a pretty unsuccessful pro grooming event. Tools and products are fun for me, but I'm still a working beginner with shears, so take my opinions with a grain of salt.

I've watched some of her work and have limited Internet bytes, so cannot watch it all. So far, I've gathered she gets a lot of matted, hard to groom dogs referred to her.

She seems to be a caring, careful groomer. In the limited amount of video I've seen, she has not explained what is before or after the bath, which would maybe have helped. In one, she talked afterwards about what was before and after. This is a groomer who does still rough in dogs, and I have the impression grooming schools still teach that.

Wet clipping is a real thing, and it can avoid having to rough in dogs. Our pros here can explain the limits of that approach far better than I could hope to. I've read it can allow leaving more hair - a good or bad thing, depending on what owners will do.

Several times over the videos I've watched I have wondered, why has this pet not had its stress reduced with Rescue Remedy and/or one of the excellent neutraceuticals out there which allow for very real supportive calming while at the same time not performing as prescription paralytics (e.g., Ace, UGH). Why not give the pet the benefit of an amino acid (from science class, remember "building blocks of proteins"), such as l-theanine, sourced from green tea? Or Rescue Remedy? Scoff if you will, but it has worked a miracle for me, plus worked with my last dog when she got nervous flying right over a commuter jet's engines.

So, to me she is a caring groomer who could benefit from some additional tools.

ETA x2: I do like how she integrates owners into holding their grooming-resistant dogs, and how she helps them learn.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll weigh in on this as a groomer. She is extremely controversial in the grooming world. Her handling skills are dismal and she makes some of those dogs much worse than they would be. She is rude to her clients, and overly aggressive with the dogs. She was put on blast hard last year for a video she posted. She thinks it's fine to use a pinch collar to tether a misbehaving dog with so they choke themselves on a pinch. She does a lot of things that I think are if not borderline animal abuse, certainly mistreatment of the pets in her care.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve seen two videos so far and she seemed okay. On the first one (poodle-cocker cross) I thought she was a little rough but on the second one, maltee type dog, very anxious, I thought she was okay.

Why does she wear a mask ?


----------

